
User Story - godelmachine
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/User_story
======
masonhensley
I've been writing a ton of user stories lately... does anyone have any
pointers on what qualities made user stories outstanding/super helpful to
them?

For instance, was there something a particular BA/PM did when they wrote up
specs that made your life easier?

There's a spectrum of a Jira issue with a title "User Avatar Upload" and a
blank description or even receiving the equivalent length of War & Peace
that's confusing and contradicts itself. Thoughts on the middle ground below?

\----

Title: User Avatar Upload

Story:

 _As an_ Accountant

 _I want_ to upload a photo as an avatar

 _So That_ other users can quickly recognize my content and contributions.

\--

Acceptance Criteria:

1\. Should accept .png, .jpeg, .jpg, .tiff file formats.

2\. Should reject with friendly notification files that do not match
whitelist.

3\. Should make copies of image in resized formats.

4\. Should store them in storage bucket or CDN for performant retrieval by the
users and application.

5\. Should not allow execute code to be injected. (Example: malicious JS, PDF,
misnamed file types, etc)

